# Pooping and Peeing?



## puffinator888 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi everybody!

I don't have a maltese yet (unfortunatley =[) but I was wondering how y'all deal with thier pooping schedules. I want to train my future maltese to go pee on a PoochPad, but I was wondering where they should poo. Will they poop on the PoochPad as well? Or should I let them pee on the PoochPad and take them outside to poop once or twice a day?

How do you handle it? 

~Thanks in advance!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Hi everybody!
> 
> I don't have a maltese yet (unfortunatley =[) but I was wondering how y'all deal with thier pooping schedules. I want to train my future maltese to go pee on a PoochPad, but I was wondering where they should poo. Will they poop on the PoochPad as well? Or should I let them pee on the PoochPad and take them outside to poop once or twice a day?
> 
> ...


I would pick one place for your new lucky future furbaby :biggrin: to go at.
The pad works (most of the time) for my malt, not so much for my Lhasa.
Always give him/her a yummy special treat when trainning on the pad. Doing #2 on it may take a little longer to train but at least it doesn't soak in to carpet.
I think you will be so happy you have pad trained, even tho it gets expensive and mine does not like to go on hers if it's been used too many times. So it's a bit like chging diapers..


----------



## puffinator888 (Jul 18, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=426348
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Thanks starry! I think I'll try the reusable pads first to see how they work, which may be less pricey. I'm concerned about the smell though. If I work around 8 hours a day, and my maltese poops on the pad (hopefully!), when I come, will there be an overwhelming odor?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku is trained on pads, and for my situation, it is by far the best option. 
She uses the pad for pee and poop (I pick up the poop and flush it) and I haven't had any odour problems. While I'm at work, she mostly sleeps, so usually there's only one pee on the pad from the time I'm away.
Good luck with your new future pup!


----------



## puffinator888 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice so far! I have one more question: Where do you place your potty pads? I was thinking somewhere near the bathroom, but in my house, I can't seem to find the room. I was thinking of putting it in the spare bathtub (We never use the one downstairs), but then I'd have to teach them how to climb into and out of the bathtub (which might be bad for the knees, so maybe not) 

So where do YOU keep your potty pads?

~thankee~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I advise against putting it in a bathtub - too many chances for injury including, as you already said, knee injuries. I have a small apartment and Bonnie's wee wee pad is in the bedroom.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it's easiest to pick up where the breeder left off. Often times the puppies are under way to potty training while with the breeder. Ollie was pee pad trained AND was used to going in and out of the house through a doggie door, so he knew how to do both before coming here. BUT when he came here it was totally new territory for him, obviously, so he had to learn how to do it here. It didn't take him too long, though, because I just picked up where the breeder left off. 

I'm guessing that if you are pad training you will have the pup in a pen of somesort when you are not home--or even when you are home, when you're potty training you don't want the pup to have free roam of the house--unless you want to clean up continual messes. So, where ever you keep him, whether it be a pen or in a small, contained room, just put the pad in the corner somewhere. Or if it's in a pen, at the far corner of a pen.

Do a search on this site for potty training--you'll find a ton of info!

Good luck!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: Thank God for pee-pee pads.. It's easier for me also. I am not standing in the cold of Winter out there freezing my butt off :biggrin: I wouldn't put it in the bath tub either your pup may get hurt. I know for Nemo I can't move it :huh: if I do he gets mad and will go on the floor, it throws him off balance .I have found Maltese don't like their routine changed, so pick a good spot ..
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We keep Koko's potty in his e-pen and never move it, he is perfectly trained and uses it for both pee and poop. He is quite funny actually because he always comes to tell me when he has pooped, it's like he wants me to remove it immediately.
We have a small alcove near the front door in the lounge room where we keep his e-pen in which is his bed and potty, we leave the door open all day and only close it at night when he goes to bed. 
Scooby unfortunately is a total outside potty dog, I just wish I had trained him to use a pad but he just never showed any interest in using them from the beginning and would hold out till take outside, I guess he trained us well


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> I think it's easiest to pick up where the breeder left off. Often times the puppies are under way to potty training while with the breeder. Ollie was pee pad trained AND was used to going in and out of the house through a doggie door, so he knew how to do both before coming here. BUT when he came here it was totally new territory for him, obviously, so he had to learn how to do it here. It didn't take him too long, though, because I just picked up where the breeder left off.
> 
> I'm guessing that if you are pad training you will have the pup in a pen of somesort when you are not home--or even when you are home, when you're potty training you don't want the pup to have free roam of the house--unless you want to clean up continual messes. So, where ever you keep him, whether it be a pen or in a small, contained room, just put the pad in the corner somewhere. Or if it's in a pen, at the far corner of a pen.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this advice. I've had my Parker for a little over a week now, and I attempted to pad trained him in the house. Didn't go well. I talked to his breeder, and decided to pick up where she left off. Although I want him to be pad trained, right now he does better going outside. It would be wonderful if I could get him pad trained eventually, but for the time being his new territory is confusing him and thinks my carpet is a wonderful area to pee/boo despite laying down a zillion pads. It may be more convenient for us to pad train them, but it's more important to transition the new pup to his new environment by picking up where the breeder left off instead of a crash course. Of course, every dog is different.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

All 3 of mine are pad trained and I keep the pads in the spare bedroom. Try to find a good spot and then just train him to go there. They catch on fast. Also I wouldn't reccommend a rug under the pad either because if the pad leaks, stinky stinky stinky!!! :smheat:


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

Abbi is 11 weeks and is doing really well going pee pee on her pee pad (just about 100% of the time). Poop, on the other hand, has been an issue. She goes sometimes on the pad but mostly just anywhere in her x-pen area. She will bark and bark to alert me!! Question...should I put the poop on the pad and leave it for her to smell for next time or just dispose of it immediately? Fortunately, there is not much of an odor from it but wasn't sure if I should get rid of it or move it to the proper spot!! :bysmilie: 
Thanks,
Randi & Abbi


----------

